

Indian moon mission eclipsed by Apollo 11 anniversary - medianama
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/expat/expatnews/5885930/Indian-moon-mission-eclipsed-by-Apollo-11-anniversary.html

======
rams
The mission has not exactly covered itself in glory. To quote from an
editorial in 'The Hindu' recently:

"But why did ISRO choose to draw a veil on the problems the Moon mission was
facing? Information now available with this newspaper suggests that the first
major subsystem failure occurred a few weeks after the spacecraft was
launched. An official press release issued when the spacecraft’s orbit was
raised two months ago gave no hint of any malfunction. Had the problems not
been reported in the journal Science and the Indian media, ISRO would probably
have chosen not to disclose them. The people of India have unstintingly
supported the space programme. ISRO needs to repay that trust with openness
and transparency."

<http://www.hindu.com/2009/07/20/stories/2009072055480800.htm>

~~~
FraaJad
Ah! the advantages of being a democracy.

------
WilliamLP
Awesome pun.

